# my new aquascape,27liters



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

dear forumers 
it's my first post on APC.
tank size:30/30/30cm, 27l

set up day 
whithout water 

















whth water


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, very beautiful tank indeed, Renaud. i love the choice of plants and wood. 

by the way in the last picture i see another tank in the background. what is the name of the plant that sticks out of water in that one? looks beautiful.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank 
this plant is echinodorus radicans
Tropica


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the scape a lot, looks very freshWill the hc grow on wood?


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank for your post 
excuse me for a simply language,but i'm french and i don't speak very well 
hc in my 450l


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue!

Very nice. Could you give more details on the tank setup (lighting, CO2 etc)?


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank for "bonjour et bienvenue"
technical information:
-external filter eden 501
-jbl aquabasis
-black quartz
-fertilizer:aquacare+
-co2:diy(2 botle and glass diffusor)

the light is simply spot4000k,uvstop,osram 
but,i try to buy this week a 2 fuocompact bulb (osram lumilux delux 5300k )

it's a simply technical tank.
i make this tank for my red cherry  
i make a new post for the 118 G


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very beautiful... I like the layout with the plants you have chosen and the sloping landscape.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Very nice choices.

Actually, it reminds me of the aesthetic tastes of terrarium designers.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank you has all for your sympatics comments in fact, I do not seek has to make a natural aquarium, rather an imaginary, poetic landscape.one small pic, two days after set up, it is one try shade and light.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I do get a sense of a "poetic landscape" that you say you are going for. For some reason When I look at your tank I think of "Alice in Wonderland" It sounds wierd but I picture the cheshire cat on top of your driftwood. The path you made seems to dissapear about halfway into the background, perhaps an illusion, this is just what I can see. There is a sense of foreshortening, that isn't too uniform, or monotonous. The illusion of depth blends easily into the midground, then ends there. Your background is generally less pronounced, then the rest of your composition, even though it is there, it does distract from your overall illusion of depth. My overall opinion is your tank is very appealing to the eye, and really does look like a fantasy ladscape. It is very beautiful and I can't wait to see updates


----------



## gvescovi (Feb 20, 2006)

The use o HC on the driftwood was amazing!
Good work!


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank you! 
plants are grow slowly(it's normal whith this bulb)

some photographs while waiting for a sight of the tank


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice photos! 

Let's see some more close-up photographs! I think the close-ups are awesome.


Ryan


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

*Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''?*










@Renaud: I like the ways you set-up the driftwood, tell me which plants on the top of wood? Is it Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''? if it is...it's quite strange to me, we always plant them on the substrade, never tight on wood like this...

Thank!


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

hello 
yes,it's a HC 
a new pics of the tank 
I replaced the spot by 2 lamp fluocompact 11W,arcadia.
it is necessary that i arrange a little the way.
i begin the work of size.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

the observatory


----------



## Wilder (Jul 23, 2006)

That is simply amazing. It looks like a path in the forest where you would see faeries playing. Wonderful job!


----------



## excaliborg (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks great! I always love how a cube shaped tank looks and would love one myself but think I would personally struggle to make it look good! Gorgeous shrimp by the way.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

hello 
thank you for these comments 
in fact,it's not difficult ,and i like to work on the cube 
i have a small question ,my sp GREEN becomes pink,already had this problem ,thank you in advance for your answers


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Hmm i heard that too much phosphate could do that in combination with a certain pH. (low) and that pigmentation look like some kind of interferance...


----------



## alikhanweb (Nov 6, 2005)

Renaud, 

Beautiful tank. You Rotala sp. Green becoming pink -->> what are you nitrate levels?? The Rotala sp. Green are looking more like a Rotala Indica. 
The HC on driftwood looks terrific. What did you use to weigh it down? Did you tie it? Did you drop any substrate into the HC?


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

thank for your answers 
not a substate for the hc,aquacare+,flourish,algoflash. 
i'm sorry rayer: ,but i don't have the time to take a response before now(work ,and a lot of thinks )
my 27liters reloaded 
-flourite
plants:
-x moss on the wood
-moss sp1
-moss of my garden
-spgreen
-éléocharis
-Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata (''Cuba'')

1 days after set up 
the water is not perfect 
















[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

little pics


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

This is quite a change from your original layout. I really like the rockwork and the driftwood is very interesting. Currently the tufts of moss are distracting, but it will just take some time to see how they fill in.


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

*shrimp island,27l*

thanks for your coments 
in fact, I think of creating aquatic bonzai in fact,i want to try , i cut the moss to start has to structure the future little tree. a small photograph, with a backgrond, to change a little  
excuse me for my writing rayer:


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Veru nice! I like the background!

Maybe you should take the gras (in the back) away, and put some lower plants around the tree.


----------



## eduardoumeoka (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi "super mario"!!! there's no fish in this cube???


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

hi! 
no,the title of this tank,its"shrimp island" 
thank for the background,but is just a try i think,it's too yelow


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, it's gets pretty boring woth such a abstract colour, but fun to use it in a competion or just as test =)

Some Carnegiella marthae would look nice, or some other kind of Carnegiella.


----------

